# USE && Web Browser

## cagnaluia

Salve,

Poichè ho X + fluxbox (e un pc poco poco potente), vorrei trovare un web browser recente, ma che nn abbia tante dipendenze!

Sia Firefox che Mozilla che Opera, vogliono le QT library.. che vorrei evitare di emergere/compilare...Last edited by cagnaluia on Wed Jun 08, 2005 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Sia Firefox che Mozilla che Opera, vogliono le QT library.. che vorrei evitare di emergere/compilare...

 

FIREFOX??????  :Question: 

naaaaaa... io nn l'ho installato con le QT... mi pare assurdo sinceramente.

----------

## X-Drum

Bin:

 *portage wrote:*   

> root@Storm x-drum # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox-bin
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Src:

 *portage wrote:*   

> root@Storm x-drum # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

non vedo qt

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh potresti averle già compilate ed è per questo che non te le da tra le dipendenze  :Very Happy: 

comunque anche a me sembra strano che servano le qt..

----------

## Lestaat

infatti,

firefox non usa parte delle gtk? (tra l'altro già inserite e compilate nel binario.

se ti richiede le qt potrebbe essere una questione di use flags.....ma sono poco più che un niubbetto io

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> beh potresti averle già compilate ed è per questo che non te le da tra le dipendenze 

 

no, qt non è dipendenza di firefox.

se le vuole emergere è colpa di un'altro pkg

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> se ti richiede le qt potrebbe essere una questione di use flags

 

si puo' essere anche quello

----------

## skakz

confermo.. non servono le qt per firefox ed è un ottimo client

----------

## Lestaat

le dipendenze di www-client/mozilla-firefox dall'ebuild

```

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2

x11-libs/cairo

```

e cairo ha dipendenze solo da librerie media-libs 

Qualcuno più esperto di me può confermare?

----------

## Onip

io uso correntemente Firefox e non ho qt installate

```
Hal9000 root # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4  -debug +gnome +java -ldap -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg -mozxmlterm -xinerama -xprint 31,988 kB

Total size of downloads: 31,988 kB
```

e queste sono le USE che ho impostato.

@cagnaluia prova a dare ad emerge anche l'opzione -t così vedi quale pacchetto ti vuole installare le qt

----------

## gutter

Per eliminare ogni dubbio:

```

RDEPEND="java? ( virtual/jre )

        >=media-libs/libmng-1.0.0

        mozsvg? (

                >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2

                x11-libs/cairo

        )

        >=www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.28"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        java? ( >=dev-java/java-config-0.2.0 )"

```

come si vede firefox non dipende dalle qt.

----------

## cagnaluia

```

emerge -pv mozilla-firefox-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.8.1  -debug -doc -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.8.0-r1  -debug -doc -static 488 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r2  347 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1  -debug -doc +jpeg -static +tiff 10,985 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl +postgres +sqlite -xinerama +zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.3.2-r1  +alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -debug +esd -hardened +jack -kdeenablefinal +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 945 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3  -build -debug 913 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  +X +gpm +slang -static 381 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r1  -build -doc 531 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  +X +aalib +alsa +arts -debug -dga -directfb +esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo +opengl +oss -pic +svga -xinerama +xv 2,541 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4  +sdl 3,090 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.4  +gnome 8,027 kB 

Total size of downloads: 28,251 kB

```

colpa delle USE?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Se vuoi qualcosa di estremamente leggero ti consiglio links2, se sei disposto a fare a meno di flash e jvm ...

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## gutter

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> colpa delle USE?

 

Prova a rilanciare il comando con l'opzione -t.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   
> 
> colpa delle USE? 
> 
> Prova a rilanciare il comando con l'opzione -t.

 

```

emerge -t mozilla-firefox-bin

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4  

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3  

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/arts-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3  

[ebuild  NS   ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r2  

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/atk-1.8.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.8.1  

```

[/quote]

----------

## X-Drum

postare le use in /etc/make.conf aiuterebbe...

vedo un artsd hai forse settato le use: arts,kde, o qt?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> postare le use in /etc/make.conf aiuterebbe...
> 
> vedo un artsd hai forse settato le use: arts,kde, o qt?

 

ho paura di si... :Embarassed: 

----------

## cagnaluia

si, si, si!

```

USE="3dnow X a52 aalib acpi aim alsa apache2 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bmp bzlib cdr crypt cups curl curlwrappers divx4linux dvd dvdr $

emboss encode exif fam flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gpg gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal icq imap imlib jack java jpeg junit kde

libg++ libwww memlimit mikmod mime ming mmap mmx mng motif mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly objc ogg oggvorbis

opengl packagemetabuilds pam pcntl pdflib perl png posix postgres python qmail [B]qt[/B] quicktime readline samba scanner sdl session sftplogging

simplexml slang socket spamassassin spell sqlite sse ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis wmf x86 xine xml xml2

xmlrpc xmms xprint xv xvid yahoo zlib video_cards_sis linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux libc_glibc"

```

[/code]

----------

## X-Drum

ok allora risolto il problema, togli le use in eccesso e sei a posto!

----------

## cagnaluia

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ok allora risolto il problema, togli le use in eccesso e sei a posto!

 

si, meglio.. ho tolto qualcosa che mi pareva in più, ma ora risp questo:

```

emerge -pt mozilla-firefox-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4  

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3  

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/arts-1.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3  

[ebuild  NS   ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r2  

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/atk-1.8.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.8.1  

```

qt... è dipendenza di arts... che è dipendenza di libsdl.. a sua volta di lib-compat ?

...... :Confused: 

----------

## RexRocker

provato a mettere -arts?

io lo ho installato senza QT sul mio pc poco potente e senza problemi

----------

## cagnaluia

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> provato a mettere -arts?
> 
> io lo ho installato senza QT sul mio pc poco potente e senza problemi

 

ok, con -arts:

```

emerge -pt mozilla-firefox-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4  

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3  

[ebuild  NS   ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r2  

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/atk-1.8.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.8.1  

```

è tutto corretto o serve togliere ancora qualcosa?

----------

## Lestaat

ehm.....non sono un po' tantine le USE?

o sono io che mi sono autolimitato da morire?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Direi, visto che il problema è risolto aggiungici il tag.

Però mi associo anche io, da dove diavolo hai tirato fuori tutte quelle use? E sopratutto, sei sicuro di averne bisogno?  Fatti un giro sull'handbook e sull'elenco delle use, leggi le descrizioni  una per una e poi vedi se non sia il caso metterci un "-" davanti a molte di esse. Quando pensi di aver finito, digita 

```
emerge info
```

, sul fondo troverai tutte le use attive sul tuo sistema. Se ce n'è qualche d'un'altra che tu non vuoi, bsta che aggiungi le voci che non vuoi con il meno davanti  :Smile: 

quando poi sei soddisfatto, lancia un bel 

```
emerge -utDv --newuse world
```

ti comparirà un luuungo elenco di pacchetti che verrebbero ricompilati, eliminando parti che tu tramite le use flag, non vuoi più.

Se poi, dopo aver controllato tutto, vuoi procedere, basta che levi la flag t

----------

## flocchini

Anche secondo me hai esagerato un po'... Le use di default nascono per avere un set base, secondo me e' bene comunque spulciare di volta in volta con emerge -pv  le use dei vari pacchetti senza lasciarne 10000 attive di default...

----------

## cagnaluia

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Anche secondo me hai esagerato un po'... Le use di default nascono per avere un set base, secondo me e' bene comunque spulciare di volta in volta con emerge -pv  le use dei vari pacchetti senza lasciarne 10000 attive di default...

 

si, lo credevo anch io... erano tantissimi.. le avevo copiate da un tipo, sul forum che aveva un processore EPIA come il mio... e aveva postato il suo make.conf, dal quale copiai CHOST.. che va molto bene! e di seguito, incuriosito dalla USE enorme, anche quella... non sapendo che facendo così complicavo notevolmente la dipendenziazione... :Wink: 

vabè... o le tolgo tutte o.. provo a togliere via via quelle che nn servono.. anche se.... sono tantine

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io toglierei [OT] dal titolo e metterei web browser e use visto che il descorso e' legato a gentoo

----------

## cagnaluia

ecco... scrivendo:

```

USE="-sdl -gnome -arts -alsa"

```

ho questo output.. ma ancora nn sono contento.. vorrei ancora qualcosa in meno.. 

ma nn so cos'altro togliere di superficiale....

sempio jpeg e tiff... credo servano al browser.. 

static e debug... non so a cosa servono ma mi sembrano importati...

un aiutino?

```

emerge -pvt mozilla-firefox-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.4  -gnome 8,027 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4  -sdl 3,090 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1  -debug -doc +jpeg -static +tiff 10,985 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14-r2  347 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/atk-1.8.0-r1  -debug -doc -static 488 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.8.1  -debug -doc -static 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 22,938 kB

```

----------

## skakz

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE

ecco l'aiutino che ti serve  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ho questo output.. ma ancora nn sono contento.. vorrei ancora qualcosa in meno..

 

Meno di questo mi sembra alquanto improbabile  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cagnaluia

mi hai dato un aiutone.. altro che!

grazie mille..  :Wink: 

----------

## logan.x

Anche io ieri sera ho provato a dare 

```
emerge -pv mozilla-firefox-bin 
```

ed e' comparso che voleva emergere anche QT mentre con

```
emerge -pv mozilla-firefox 
```

invece no e di USE FLAG ne ho pochissime.

Boh?

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Anche io ieri sera ho provato a dare 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv mozilla-firefox-bin 
> ```
> ...

 

Il binario ha solo una use: gnome e varie dipendenze (le librerie dinamiche che servono a far andare il binario).

La versione da compilare ovviamente ha molte più use perché quella "la compili tu come piace a te" ed é quindi molto più influenzabile dai vari settaggi.

Se vuoi il binario ma non vuoi usare le qt prova a postare un:

```
emerge -ptv mozilla-firefox-bin
```

e vediamo un poco chi vuole le qt....

cagnaluia, come si vede dall'output che hai postato jpeg e tiff non servono al browser (che come ho detto prima ha una sola use) ma servono a una delle dipendenze (in particolare alle GTK). Peraltro non riesco a capire dove vuoi arrivare visto che, giustamente, qualche dipendenza ti serve.

----------

## logan.x

Grazie per l'aiuto.

 *Quote:*   

> Se vuoi il binario ma non vuoi usare le qt prova a postare un: 
> 
> Codice: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Anche se ci vorra' un po' penso che mi compilero' il sorgente e non il binario.

Comunque colgo l'occasione per ringraziare tutti quelli che mi hanno dato dritte e consigli, piano piano sto arrivando anch'io...  :Embarassed: 

Ciaooo  :Wink: 

----------

